# 2013 Beauty Resolutions



## baghdad81 (Jan 5, 2013)

To celebrate the new year, discuss your beauty-related resolutions.  Mine: Moisturize and sunscreen (every year I try to do this and fail), use more of my makeup (2nd appearance on resolutions list), thinking about getting rid of majority of my makeup since it's collecting dust and maybe sticking to neutrals (really, I don't need a palette full of purples, blues and greens or 100 blushes).  What are yours?


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 5, 2013)

oh and.....Spend less on makeup!


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jan 5, 2013)

baghdad81 said:


> oh and.....Spend less on makeup!


  Yes! To try to be more selective about my beauty purchases for two reasons: 1. I don't need/use half the stuff I buy 2. If I bought less, I would get more creative using what I have!  Also, want to drink more water!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 5, 2013)

1. Organize and catalog my collection so that I can avoid buying duplicates...therefore spending far less on new makeup than I do now.  
  	2. Drink at least 64 oz of water each day
  	3. Sleep 7-8 hours each night


----------



## Beautybee (Jan 5, 2013)

Try to spend $ 200 or less a month on makeup


----------



## angelspice (Jan 25, 2013)

Definitely not spend money on makeup because I still have products that are unused still.


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 25, 2013)

1. Be more picky about what makeup I buy
  	2. Buy more limited edition with special packaging that "calls to me" (so not just any old thing)
  	3. Re-apply my lipstick throughout the day (when needed)


----------



## missmeghan (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Get the perfect brows (for me) 2. Brave the dreaded bold lips


----------



## Kittily (Feb 3, 2013)

1. Less impulse buying on anything beauty/hair related.
  	2. Get my hair in better condition
  	3. Wear more natural make-up on most occasions (just because I'm getting sick of using so much up!) Haha.
  	4. Sort my eyebrows out a bit


----------



## sagehen (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a hybrid of the lists before me lol:
  	1. get my eyebrows together and keep them that way
  	2. spend less on makeup and shop my stash
  	3. drink more water
  	4. be more selective, to keep from buying dupes
  	5. re-apply lipstick during day
  	6. use some of the unused products in my stash
  	7. stop buying foundation


----------



## anne082 (Feb 22, 2013)

My beauty resolution this year is definitely to use more lipsticks , I'm trying to completely finish up my lipsticks and glosses products before I buy new one.
	and have to make a conscious effort to take better care of my body skin


----------



## Liyana Aris (Feb 25, 2013)

To wear more COLOURS! On eyes _and_ lips. Purple and blue shadows, orange and fuchsia lipsticks, bring it on.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 25, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I have a hybrid of the lists before me lol:
> 1. get my eyebrows together and keep them that way
> *2. spend less on makeup and shop my stash*
> 3. drink more water
> ...


  	I have already failed at the bolded lol

  	I have added: 8. take better care of skin - get a regimen and stick to it


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 25, 2013)

1.Use my lipsticks and especially my lipglasses 
  	2.Not buying any new foundations until i use up at least 2 of the ones i have
  	3.No more peachy blushes!(i have too many)
  	4.Use up my 345678 eye gels and eye creams that i have
  	5.Being extremely selective with mac collections
  	6.And obviously buying less makeup in general


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 26, 2013)

Use up my makeup that I don't maybe love too much! So I can continue to grow my collection.


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 26, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> 1.Use my lipsticks and especially my lipglasses
> 2.Not buying any new foundations until i use up at least 2 of the ones i have
> 3.No more peachy blushes!(i have too many)
> 4.Use up my 345678 eye gels and eye creams that i have
> ...


	Ugh!  This is gonna be SOOO HARD!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Feb 27, 2013)

Liyana Aris said:


> To wear more COLOURS! On eyes _and_ lips. Purple and blue shadows, orange and fuchsia lipsticks, bring it on.


  Agreed. My goal is to go more bold with it this year.


----------



## smokeyrose (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a few resolutions for this year:

  	+building a well edited collection of high quality products instead of trying out so much...
  	+creating a routine to fake great skin, this includes finding the best foundation match to my skin possible & master base, concealer and powder application
  	+tightlining, tightlining, tighlining, until I can do it blind


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Feb 27, 2013)

smokeyrose said:


> I have a few resolutions for this year:  +building a well edited collection of high quality products instead of trying out so much... +creating a routine to fake great skin, this includes finding the best foundation match to my skin possible & master base, concealer and powder application *+tightlining, tightlining, tighlining, until I can do it blind*


  That's a skill I'd love to have.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 27, 2013)

kpxgenie said:


> Ugh!  This is gonna be SOOO HARD!


  	Yes i know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the past year i accumulated sooooooooo much makeup which i'll NEVER be able to use it up,so something needs to be done.thankfully the collections to come don't tempt me too much.We'll see..


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol I also need to use up and not buy but it's so difficult with all these cute desirable things coming out lol any ideas or tricks?


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 28, 2013)

Ambre Tucker said:


> Lol I also need to use up and not buy but it's so difficult with all these cute desirable things coming out lol any ideas or tricks?


  	I made a list of things that i want from the collections to come and i'm going to try to stick to it.I'm an impulse shopper so when i have a list i can control myself a little bit better.


----------



## briangsgirl0510 (Feb 28, 2013)

Use foundation and take better care of my skin.


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 28, 2013)

briangsgirl0510 said:


> Use foundation and take better care of my skin.


  You know...I noticed that using foundation actually helped my skin a bit (didn't start using til I was 23.  I feel like I was exposing my bare skin to the harsh environment & foundation created a barrier to that.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 28, 2013)

kpxgenie said:


> You know...I noticed that using foundation actually helped my skin a bit (didn't start using til I was 23. I feel like I was exposing my bare skin to the harsh environment & foundation created a barrier to that.


  	I agree with this. First off, the barrier created by the foundation, and second, making sure to cleanse my skin (to remove makeup) has helped because I do it so much more thoroughly and regularly.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Feb 28, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am having to do that with all the collections coming out in the next 3 months. I hope this will help control the impulse spending, if I see all the $$ I have already planned to spend.  I agree with this. First off, the barrier created by the foundation, and s*econd, making sure to cleanse my skin (to remove makeup) has helped because I do it so much more thoroughly and regularly.*


  Going to bed with makeup on used to be a horrible habit for me. I remember though that my skin was happiest when I would go for long morning jogs. The sweat would push all the bad stuff out. I just need to get motivated enough and go back to my old good habits.   I'll tack that on to my beauty resolution for this year as well.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't wear mu every day,so when I do I'd like to use my shadows more. And I've been trying to buy things I'll just use,master eyeliner lol. And get back on my work out regiment!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 1, 2013)

To be more adventurous in the colors I wear; not to get stuck in a rut.


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Mar 2, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I made a list of things that i want from the collections to come and i'm going to try to stick to it.I'm an impulse shopper so when i have a list i can control myself a little bit better.


  	I wouldn't call myself an impulse shopper there are times I go into a cosmetics store and leave with nothing my vice is "sales". Like the clearence bin on here lol if its a good price and I'm even remotely interested in it ill normally buy it. I set a goal for myself I can purchase whatever I want until Tomorrow but I won't buy unless its on my necessary list until I've hit pan or used up 3 products. Hey you have to start small lol.


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Mar 2, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I made a list of things that i want from the collections to come and i'm going to try to stick to it.I'm an impulse shopper so when i have a list i can control myself a little bit better.


  	I wouldn't call myself an impulse shopper there are times I go into a cosmetics store and leave with nothing my vice is "sales". Like the clearence bin on here lol if its a good price and I'm even remotely interested in it ill normally buy it. I set a goal for myself I can purchase whatever I want until Tomorrow but I won't buy unless its on my necessary list until I've hit pan or used up 3 products. Hey you have to start small lol.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 7, 2013)

Buy no more Eyeshadows and Blushes until I hit pan on both. And trust me that is going to be hard when I have hardly dented any shadows/blushes I have.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

getting into skincare...so far i stuck to it


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 18, 2013)

Good progress on my front. Started using sunscreen, paint pots and mascara. Also starting to sell of excess of my makeup collection.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 23, 2013)

purging! so far i am doing well at it! yay! =D


----------



## lilinah (Mar 25, 2013)

1. *Follow my evening skin care routine every night!*

  	I never had a regular skin care routine when i was young, because my skin was usually pretty good. I had a slightly oily T-zone, which was easy to deal with, and the occasional zit due to menstrual cycle or stress.

  	But when i hit 60, i decided i needed to start taking care of my skin, especially when i noticed i had a dark patch on each side of my jaw line and several dark spots starting high on my cheek bones and aligned down and forward in the hollows of my cheeks.

  	So i worked on developing a skin care routine. I started with drug store products i'd heard good things about (too much damned perfume!). Then i discovered sephora ($$$). Finally i found beautypedia.com, where products are reviewed based on the efficacy of their ingredients. Now i have a collection of products i'm happy with, and i occasionally experiment with new ones.

  	I'm excellent at following my routine in the AM - and i NEVER go out the door without sunscreen - i even keep a tube in my purse for when i'm in a hurry or need a touch up.

  	But i've been backsliding at night. I usually clean my face when i wear make up (which isn't every day), but i don't always put on my skin care products - and i really have no excuse.


----------



## lilinah (Mar 25, 2013)

My other resolutions this year are:

  	2. *Wear more makeup*
  	I'm pretty good about setting a budget and keeping to it. But i still have an awful lot of cute stuff. So i need to really use it! I don't wear makeup every day, so i've set aside a box for basics, separate from all the other boxes (i already keep all my makeup organized and inventoried to avoid dupes or buying colors i rarely use), with stuff i want either to wear every day or to use up.

  	3. *Upgrade my makeup brushes*

  	4. *Find more hair care products that really work for me*
  	When i was young i had straight hair that sometimes got oily. After i had my daughter, my hair got a little wavy and no longer oily. And after menopause it got even wavier - sometimes i even have natural "Shirley Temple" ringlets, aka banana curls - and drier - sometimes it's just a cloud of frizz. So i need to moisturize more, encourage my curls, and discourage frizz - i've almost got the last one licked.

  	5. *Get my fingernails into better shape*
  	I was a nail biter into my mid-20s, when i finally stopped. But my nails still break or separate into layers at the tips. I guess i need to find a cuticle product that actually works and - this is the hardest part - use it regularly.

  	6. *Turn off the light before i go to sleep*
  	I have been reading about various ways that sleeping with the light on does not so good things to one's body and one's health. I tend to read myself to sleep, and that means the overhead light stays on.


----------



## lilinah (Mar 25, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Ambre Tucker* 


		Lol I also need to use up and not buy but it's so difficult with all these cute desirable things coming out lol any ideas or tricks?


  	First - i inventoried and organized my makeup, and i maintain it - that way i know what i have, what i lack, and what i have too much of. Also, i know when to discard things like mascara or liquid eyeliners.

  	Second - i go through the info about collections here and make lists of what i really really want and what i want to test. So when i go into the store i'm not distracted by crowds or by... ooo, shiny!

  	Third - i have a "beauty" budget every month - there's a little leeway built in - but i generally stick to it.


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

1. be more careful in buying products similar to ones that i already have
  	2. explore all of the products i already have
  	3. spend less, unless there is a crazy good discount lol


----------



## Ka Pow (Mar 26, 2013)

Using the right kind of makeup can be very helpful. Do not ever go to sleep with makeup on. I can not stress enough when some of my girlfriends say they party all night and went to sleep with their makeup on.


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Nataliekay* 



 	1. be more careful in buying products similar to ones that i already have
  	2. explore all of the products i already have
  	3. spend less, unless there is a crazy good discount lol



  I think these are really good ideas and the only thing I would like to add to that for myself is DESTASH to make room for up and coming products and to share the goodies


----------



## alyxo (Mar 29, 2013)

I never make resolutions because I always tend to break them. I don't know what it is, I guess I just don't like rules. Or putting pressure on myself. However... I really do need to get a good vanity or makeup storage because I absolutely despise mine at the moment. It's plastic, it's over crowded and I have no more space! I'm just so picky about furniture so I know I'm going to make life hard for myself.

  	Oh and buy more brushes! I don't have enough and it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

alyxo said:


> Oh and buy more brushes! I don't have enough and it's a pain in the ass.


 I know this is a MAC board and I should say buy MAC lol, but consider Real Techniques if budget is a big thing for you  I bought their "starter set" (eye brushes), cost me $30 and got 5 brushes. They blend fabulously and the case/stand is awesome. I'm considering ordering a second set just to have a couple more of their brushes lol!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 31, 2013)

alyxo said:


> Oh and buy more brushes! I don't have enough and it's a pain in the ass. 		 		I know this is a MAC board and I should say buy MAC lol, but consider Real Techniques if budget is a big thing for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	They just came out with a 3-piece limited edition set of duo fibre brushes.  I can't wait to get them this week.


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> They just came out with a 3-piece limited edition set of duo fibre brushes.  I can't wait to get them this week.


 I want to try them! But I can't get RT in stores here and RT won't ship here either  (Canada) Only way to get them is off eBay.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 31, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> Only way to get them is off eBay.


	iHerb.com carries RT and ships internationally.


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

I got mine from a lovely lady on eBay  will order my next ones off her too, she was great, they got here so quickly.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 31, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> I got mine from a lovely lady on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	tell me about these new duo fibre brushes... face or eyes?


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

sagehen said:


> tell me about these new duo fibre brushes... face or eyes?


 I don't know much about them myself. Definitely face, but there might be eye brushes as well.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 31, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Only way to get them is off eBay.


 
  	The set will be coming to iHerb soon.  They ship internationally.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 31, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> I know this is a MAC board and I should say buy MAC lol, but consider Real Techniques if budget is a big thing for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I've actually wanted to try Real Techniques for a while now. I've heard very good things about them. I just don't know where I can get them. I don't know if there's a store I can go to or it's strictly an online thing. Plus I live in Canada and I always have issues finding things within the country.


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

RT won't ship to Canada themselves (sucks ) but hit up eBay. I got mine off a lady on there (I could probably even give you her name, if my aunt still has it). It's also slowly making it's way into Canadian stores.


----------



## alyxo (Apr 10, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> RT won't ship to Canada themselves (sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I actually went to my local Walmart yesterday and they had Real Technique brush sets. What a nice surprise, I was happy. I used them this morning and they're wonderful, love how soft they are. Thank you for your help tho!!


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah I found them at mine too... they were sold out of the two sets I DON'T have though, go figure


----------

